# Bow Fishing



## GT Whitetail (Mar 5, 2008)

Looking for a guided bow fishing experience. Anyone have any information? I went bow fishing a couple of years ago near augusta, but lost the contact info.
Thanks
GT


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 5, 2008)

check with bowfishing extreme or backwater bowfishing. they both have sites that might can help . or pm mark land right here on woody's he may can point ya in the right direction.


----------



## shawn mills (Mar 6, 2008)

pm me with your phone number. My buddy out of meriwether county shoots west point lake and takes several guided hunts every year. he provides all everything needed at around $300 per night, and I think thats for two shooters.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 8, 2008)

*Bowfishing with Gene Hobbs*

Call Gene Hobbs,
 He has a boat set up just for bowfishing, and it's one of the best boats I've been on.
 Gene will do everything in his power to put you on the fish. I went with Gene last summer on west point and we put around 85 fish in the boat  in a short night of shooting and several got off.
Tell him Don, down in franklin gave you this number.
770-316-7987


----------



## watermedic (Mar 14, 2008)

*Bowfishing Guides*

Onager Bowfishing

www.onagerbowfishing.com

I believe he can get it done!!


----------

